# eCard vs Smart Gate



## aawasthi001 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi,

1. eCard allows quick access to exit & entry into Dubai. Does Smart Gate permits the same (i.e. exit & entry)?

2. The current promotion of free Smart Gate Registration at Deira City Centre (Free Smart Gates sign up at Deira City Centre | GulfNews.com) is only for resident visa from Dubai or other emirates as well?

3. Any other differences?

thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

No Smart gates at T2. Just EGates. 

Get an EGate card. 

If you are with Emirates Sywards you can register for free at Ssilver and above levels.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> No Smart gates at T2. Just EGates.
> 
> Get an EGate card.
> 
> If you are with Emirates Sywards you can register for free at Ssilver and above levels.


No Smart Gates on T1 either. According to Emirates website, free e-gate is also available for the lowest Blue tier.


----------



## aawasthi001 (Jan 19, 2011)

Malbec said:


> No Smart Gates on T1 either. According to Emirates website, free e-gate is also available for the lowest Blue tier.


Please provide emirates link.

Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Book Flights | Find Hotels and Car Rental | Emirates.com

Its in there but my butler is off work today and I cannot find it unaided.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Book Flights | Find Hotels and Car Rental | Emirates.com
> 
> Its in there but my butler is off work today and I cannot find it unaided.


Rather lazy mate, you could have just given the link like I have here.

Link >> Emirates << Link


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

londonmandan said:


> Rather lazy mate, you could have just given the link like I have here.
> 
> Link >> Emirates << Link


Good to see I'm not the only wag that posts it.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Smart Gates only available in arrivals at T3 and then only for certain passports. Better to get an egate.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

aawasthi001 said:


> Please provide emirates link.
> 
> Thanks


Bloody Americans !


----------

